# Microscope المجهر



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2006)

بدأت النواة الألى لأختراع المجهر بواسطة العلم العربي أبن الهيثم 965 -1039 الذي اعتمد في 

تشخيص بواسطة العين المجردة لأنها تحتوي على عدسة لامة , وبذلك اهتم بعلم البصريات وله الفضل

الكبير في اختراع هذا المجهر .

اجزاء المجهر كما في الشكل 







انواع المجاهر :

1-التشريحي :يستخدم للتربة والحشرات والصخور .

2-المختبري :المختبرات المرضية والطبية .

3-الصناعي :للمعادن والقياس مختلف انواعه .

4-التعليمي :انواع مختلفة لجميع المهام والمراحل .

5-الألكتروني :لأبحاث .

6-الجيب : للأعمال البسيطة .

.







































مبدأ عمل المجاهر المختلفة :


يتبع 

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر يامشرفنا الغالي..


----------



## أبو العز السوري (7 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيز شكري أرجو أن تسمح لي بالنسبة للمجاهر كلامك صحيح و لكن في هذا الوقت تغيرت المجاهر كثيرا فقد أصبحت علم بحد ذاته .
حديثا يتم انتاج ثلاث أو أربع أنواع من المجاهر :
الاول : المجهر الطلابي أو المجهر البسيط (Student) هذا المجهر يتميز بحامل أربع عدسات جسمية ولمبة هالوجين للاضاءة بقوة 20 واط أو أكثر قليلا مع مكثف عادي لتجميع الاشعة الضوئية و فلتر لتغير لون الحقل المضيئ و يكون أزرق غالبا .
الثاني : المجهر البحثي الضخم الالكتروني و ندعوه Research 
هذا المجهر يتميز بحامل ست عدسات جسمية و يستعمل أنواع عديدة من الاضاءة 
reflected الضوء المنعكس و transmitance الضوء النافذ و العديد من الاكسسورات الملحقة من مكثفات و عدسات و.............
كما يمكن وصل كاميرا مع المجهر لتصوير العينات فنسميه Trinocular .
الثالث : المكبرة أو Stereo microscope و هي تستعمل من لأجل دراسة التربة و أجسام الحشرات .............
النوع الرابع و الاخير و الذي يتعبني حاليا :
هو الInverted أو المجهر المقلوب يستخدم هذا المجهر من أجل دراسة العينات المتحركة (النطاف) كما يستخدم تقنية عالية من الاضاءة و أدوات خاصة للتحكم بحيث يتم التحكم بالبويضة لحقنها بالحيوان المنوي و جميع هذه العمليات تتم تحت المجهر مثلا و هكذاأأأأأأأأأ
أعزائي هذا شرح بسيط جدا لكل نوع و سوف أتقدم بشرح مفصل عن كل نوع مع الصور وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*ملحق المايكروسكوب*

اليك هذا الرابط الملحق لأصل الموضوع (المجهر)


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20422

البغدادي:55:


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## احمد أزار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور جداً على هده المعلومات


----------



## goldchance (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااا 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goldchance (21 أكتوبر 2006)

كلنا نرحب بك دكتور *®Dr. Kawara* وعودا حميد 
والله يامحاسن الصدف ان نجتمع على منتدى واحد بعد ان فرقتنا المسافات
وإن شاء الله ننتظر منك كل جديد
وخاصة كل الجديد في أجهزة تخطيط القلب والدماغ لشحة المعلومات في هذه المواضيع


----------



## goldchance (21 أكتوبر 2006)

كلنا نرحب بك دكتور *®Dr. Kawara* وعودا حميد 
والله يامحاسن الصدف ان نجتمع على منتدى واحد بعد ان فرقتنا المسافات
وإن شاء الله ننتظر منك كل جديد
وخاصة كل الجديد في أجهزة تخطيط القلب والدماغ لشحة المعلومات في هذه المواضيع


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (22 أبريل 2007)

اريد منكم الاجابه هذه الاسئلة
1-الفرق بين المجهر العادي و المجهر الالتروني
2-الفرق بين النحاس الاحمر والنحاس الاصفر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

